
Show HN: Octohint: Read code at GitHub in an intelligent way - pd4d10
https://medium.com/@pd4d10/introducing-octohint-e1a3e4b80c47
======
CoryG89
Does it only work with TypeScript? Or do you at least get partial
functionality with plain old JavaScript? What about ES2015+?

~~~
pd4d10
ES5 and ES6+ are supported.

For details see [https://github.com/pd4d10/octohint#supported-
languages](https://github.com/pd4d10/octohint#supported-languages)

------
CoryG89
Very nice! Looks like something GitHub should look at implementing into the
main site.

